# To polish or patina? Can you tell me if this mini light is rare?



## Franquixote (Mar 21, 2021)

I purchased this light directly from the engineer that designed it, and got a couple unusual extras.
The DGQ Fairy, what I think is the first iteration of this light, plus the mini dual mode charger tail, and an extra LED/lens.

It's taken on a nice patina that's almost glossy, and I would like to photograph it but was wondering what you guys thought about whether to polish the brass up.
I want to send the pics back to my friend in China that invented it, from my limited understanding I thi k he said that the intellectual property belongs to the government so he didn't get rich from this or much credit... maybe that's why he named it after himself!
Wanted to show him how well it's held up over the years and also he was a great source for good prices on tritium tubes - which I am trying to research the absolute best price on various cirs and sizes.
Your opinion on the polish vs. patina appreciated, as well as any thoughts about where to get best tritium pricing.

Thanks all, hope you enjoy what's left of the weekend!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 21, 2021)

Send him a before and after photo. 

I voted keep the patina btw.


----------



## Jay R (Mar 22, 2021)

Are you talking about George? Least, that's the Western name he uses I believe.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 22, 2021)

It's really tough to say. It's like having a classic car and asking a car forum what wheels look best on it without pictures.

Post a partial pic on CPF and you'll get more opinions in addition to allowing us to appreciate it. It's what the forum is all about really.


----------



## Sadsack (Mar 22, 2021)

Brass lights I like to polish but on copper lights I like patina.


----------



## LogansRun (Mar 30, 2021)

Personally, I prefer polished, i.e. Buying SS or Ti lights I go with polished as I don't like bead- or sand-blasted surfaces. But, if there is a story around the patina, like you and the light have gone through some trials or travel, etc., then maybe keep it as-is.


----------

